# What's a group of writers called?



## squidtender (Aug 22, 2012)

A murder of crows, a herd of cattle, and a clowder of cats. What about writers?


----------



## felix (Aug 22, 2012)

Trouble.


----------



## Jane Martin (Aug 22, 2012)

a mess


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

A gaggle.


----------



## cazann34 (Aug 22, 2012)

a band of bards.


----------



## Baron (Aug 22, 2012)

Flames


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Aug 22, 2012)

We're solitary folk, we don't move in groups.


----------



## Potty (Aug 22, 2012)

An argument waiting to happen.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 22, 2012)

A band of thieves:friendly_wink:


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Aug 22, 2012)

~


----------



## Terry D (Aug 22, 2012)

A liars club


----------



## Potty (Aug 22, 2012)

A law suit.

This is fun!


----------



## squidtender (Aug 22, 2012)

A whining


----------



## HKayG (Aug 22, 2012)

Book Worms


----------



## cazann34 (Aug 22, 2012)

Deep thinkers


----------



## alanmt (Aug 22, 2012)

a contraction


----------



## Jeko (Aug 22, 2012)

a forum.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 22, 2012)

This should be in word games...


----------



## beanlord56 (Aug 22, 2012)

A congress, because nothing would get done.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 22, 2012)

How about “a brood of writers.” In case you missed it, there’s a double meaning thing going on there.


----------



## iambum (Aug 22, 2012)

An anthology, of course.


----------



## Winston (Aug 22, 2012)

The Working Poor


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Aug 22, 2012)

~


----------

